# Please help!



## BlackGrape (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's my primitive setup-
two 26w cfls
half gallon pot
miracle grow moisture control(with 15% pearlite added)


Ok, My plant started showing signs of what looked like nitrogen deff. after I transplanted it into a larger container using miracle gro organic choice, but after posting on a few boards it was decided that the cause was nutrient burn. I also noticed that the soil wasn't breathing worth **** so I waited for the soil to dry and changed the soil to miracle grow moisture control(added pearlite as well.) since this has started, I've changed it's light cycle from 18/6 to 24hr because it seemed to have slowed the yellowing down and slowly promoted growth despite it's current condition. here's some pics as well as a close up of a couple leaves that crapped out-

My questions are, in theory should it be ok now? or should I take any other precautionary steps? Do you agree that it is nutrient burn?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 16, 2009)

*yes it looks like nute burn of the mg ,,,you are gonna have to be carefull when watering csuse of the time released nutes in the soil ....if you can repott her in a organic potting soil with no added nutes ,,eace:*


----------



## phatpharmer (Feb 16, 2009)

I think 420 girl hit the nail on the head! MG soils in my opinion are garbage why let the soil choose when to feed the plant, it doesn't think its soil you should be choosing when to feed not the soil only you can tell when food is needed by the looks and other signs the plants giving you, just my opinion stick with a ph neutral soil like pro mix bx then you add what ever ferts your using. I myself only use Fox Farm ferts but everyone has there fav, hope that helps 

                                    Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## BlackGrape (Feb 16, 2009)

I feel like an idiot.Here's the back story-
when I first germinated and planted the seed, I put it in a tiny container full of some very neutral soil I had left over from starting a bonsai tree awhile back and it sprouted like a mofo so I transplanted it into a larger container with MG and thats when the problem started...DUH. damn I could've taken care of this earlier! Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 17, 2009)

i dont use any ferts just cuz i dont want to run the risk of a chem burn. (of course that this isnt fert burn its nute)


----------



## BlackGrape (Feb 17, 2009)

Alright, so I'm going to the store to get some neutral soil. should I get anything else? nutes? ferts? any recommendations on soil? sadly, I'm on a 60 dollar budget for soil and whatever else I might need today.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 17, 2009)

alot of people push fox farms products like they get paid to sell the stuff. i've used mg in the past as have many others. its not great but it can be used and reused with out problems if you do it right.. only water when the soil is totaly dry. jmo 

if you do go buy soil, pro mix works well and its easily found at most garden supply stores plus its not to costly. i prefer going to a local nursery and lookin for a local brand organic soil or a store brand they tend to have less added in so you have more control over what your plants get nute wise.. again this is all just my opinion, many may disagree and offer other choices. buy what you can afford and if you have problems were always here to help. 

also if you feel like the soil you have has to much time released nutes dump it all in a big bucket and flush it a couple of times before you plant in it. this will help rinse away some of the stored nutes. just let it dry before using.. it also saves money.. good luck


----------



## BlackGrape (Feb 17, 2009)

Should I flush the Miracle gro or should I sift through it and pick out all those yellow beads?(I think those are the slow release nutes that come in the MG)


----------



## phatpharmer (Feb 17, 2009)

I use pro mix bx its 40$ a bail but it last me 4 or 5 grows, and is available at most hydro shops, hope that helps

                                                   Phatpharmer


----------



## BlackGrape (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah I researched the pro mix and decided I'd try that out if I end up just buying a different soil but from a budget perspective, do you think I should risk just flushing some MG soil in a bucket and using that since I already have it?
Have you heard of this happening before and what solution they came up with?


----------



## BlackGrape (Feb 17, 2009)

heres some update on the plant after planted into a 50/50 of MG and pearlite. slowmo recommended to flush out the MG soil before I planted it because of the high nutrient levels in the soil that is causing the burn. I'll be doing that today and I'll update again once I see any signs of progress.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah definitly flush your soil
im using mg right now too for soil. i dont like it but im using it atm,
i flushed all my plants and they did way better after, and i flushed it good before planting my seeds in it.
can be used. just not best choice


----------



## BlackGrape (Feb 25, 2009)

update- 

The plant has not grown upwards but there is slow growth of new leaves out of the top. all the tips are turning a hint of purple, figured it was getting too cold at night so I switched the light cycles to have it on at night and off during the day. lower leaves are still yellowing and dying but because of the new growth, I'm not too worried. I plan on buying some veg and flower nutes, any suggestions?? should I wait longer before introducing veg nutes to the plant?(plant is about 3 inches tall but about a month old)


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 25, 2009)

try and get a better light setup it will help alot
lookin better bro


----------



## BlackGrape (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't have enough money for an upgrade on lighting right now but I plan on it. should these cfls work for now though? combined, they put out about 3500 lumens, if that information helps


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 25, 2009)

yeah. combined they put out that many lumens. but thats total light put out from them. so check it, take a pic of how the lights are setup. you need about 5000 lumens PER square foot. so your needed quite alot more light. especially taking into fact that your loosing a lot of light.
meaning that look at all the light that isnt on your plant. its being wasted. which also makes you having less lumens per square foot.
get me?


----------



## BlackGrape (Feb 26, 2009)

For the time being I'll buy another cfls to bring the lumen to the 5000/sq ft mark and try to put together a box to keep the light from escaping. Once I get more money I plan on buying some bulbs and nutrients, anyone have recommendations on that? should I just buy a bulb for flowering?


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah if it is a choice get the HPS.They are by far the best for flowering. You can get 48" flouros at homedepot for 10-15 bucks. They are long but work great for veg and can be used for side lighting during flower.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 26, 2009)

:yeahthat: 
HPS rules
i might grab some of those floros. wanting to get a veg room goin


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah, i dont even think i have enough light and im on 2 42 watt cfls 1 cfl thats 11 watts and a 38" inch tube from walmart that only cost 15 too. cfls are cheaper at lowes so you know. walmarts are about 10 bucks for a 42watt and at lowes there are 3 and 4 packs of 42 watt for the same price. hope that helps too.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah and your supposed to have cfls about an inch from the tips.  hah didnt you give me tips on lights in another thread????


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 27, 2009)

depending on your spaces, you guys both need more light.


----------



## BlackGrape (Mar 3, 2009)

Anybody ever have problems with sets of leaves being too close? This plant is barely growing stem anymore, it's all leaves and ****. I'm paranoid that the top leaves will block the lower leaves from the light. I'll post a picture in the morning.


----------



## BlackGrape (Mar 3, 2009)

ok, my plant has recovered from the nute burn and is working on it's sixth node however it's less than 6 inches tall. Does this seem weird? I keep reading recommendations to start flowering at 5-6 node. This seems too early in my case. Although that whole month long battle of nute burn might be the reason for it being so short. Any ideas on what to do?


----------

